# replacing flooring in boat



## kdrs21 (Apr 2, 2009)

anybody ever tried this on their own ? soft spot front up front.


----------



## kdrs21 (Apr 2, 2009)

soft spot is at the front section of boat. [21' cc century]


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Post this in the boating forum and you will get a lot of responses.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

I'll chime in with what I've done. I built some 12' boats with my 8th graders in class one time. It was Epoxy over Okuma plywood. I can say that if you can cut out the area, grind the edges and mix using a ratio, you can fix it. The only thing that will vary is how good it will look. Some kids took great time to cut and fit the parts of the boats. Epoxy went on well with some minimal grinding and painting. Others hacked and sawed and glooped on epoxy with wood flour to plug the holes. They all floated! For the most part you going to cut out the rotten wood, use that to make a new plug then encapuslate the wood with epoxy or fiberglass, then glass it back in.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Done it on a couple of boats. Glassed in a new piece of plywood and fiberglassed over it. We then re -gel coated the whole front deck and put sandblasting sand in it for non skid surface.


----------

